# pop eye?!?



## ScuitoAmi150

I just checked on my King male and he has pop eye! I've never had a fish with pop eye....how do I treat it?


----------



## n3wport

ScuitoAmi150 said:


> I just checked on my King male and he has pop eye! I've never had a fish with pop eye....how do I treat it?


I dont know honestly, but I foudn a website saying this stuff: ​
*How to Treat Popeye in Betta Fish*
If the cause of Popeye is a mycobacterial infection, you should go ahead and first treat the root of the bacteria itself. This is easily done by cleaning the tank water and ensuring that the pH balance of the water is just slightly acidic. On a side note, nearly all bacterial infections found in bettas and other fish that are pets can be prevented or in the very least you can reduce the risk of them by doing keeping the water clean and monitoring the pH balance.
Additionally, you can treat the water with Tetracycline or Terramycin, two very popular antibacterial medications that you can purchase at your local pet store. The standard is to add this in the water...100 mg of the antibiotic for every 4 oz. of food.
If this doesn't work, you can try these other methods for a quick fix that also work well as a preventative measure for your betta...


Warm the water to 86 degrees. You will want to do this gradually at a rate of 1 degree per hour. The water temperature should already be in the high 70 degree range.
Add a little salt to the water- The key is "little". Don't give your betta fish a salt bath. The percentage of salt added to the water should be no higher than .6%
Both of these quick fixes will help to keep bacterial infections at bay. It is important to note that if your fix is exhibiting signs of Popeye, you should avoid contact. Although it is unlikely your betta has tuberculosis, it is transmissible to humans through open sores.
In conclusion, Popeye is treatable and like most bacterial infections, the cause is normally dirty water or a low pH. The best way to prevent Popeye is to make sure your betta fish is in a stress free environment. That means clean water, good food, and nice warm water.

Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/1100151


----------



## ScuitoAmi150

Thank you!


----------



## Oldfishlady

I have had success treating popeye with Epsom salt......a more natural method if you don't want to use antibiotics....

I start with Epsom salt 1tsp/gal for 2 days and increase to Epsom salt 2tsp/gal along with 100% daily water changes for 10-14 days....if you have tannins to add -all the better from IAL or Oak leaf

I like to pre-mix my treatment water in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water add the salt and tannins...shake well before use....I use this water for my 100% daily water changes....makes it easier for both correct dosage and water changes.....


----------



## ScuitoAmi150

Oldfishlady said:


> I have had success treating popeye with Epsom salt......a more natural method if you don't want to use antibiotics....
> 
> I start with Epsom salt 1tsp/gal for 2 days and increase to Epsom salt 2tsp/gal along with 100% daily water changes for 10-14 days....if you have tannins to add -all the better from IAL or Oak leaf
> 
> I like to pre-mix my treatment water in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water add the salt and tannins...shake well before use....I use this water for my 100% daily water changes....makes it easier for both correct dosage and water changes.....


What about aquarium salt?


----------



## Oldfishlady

I wouldn't use aquarium salt (sodium chloride)....the Epsom salt (magnesium sulfate) will help more with the edema in and behind the eyes.....both salts have antibacterial/fungal properties.....

Usually if caught early and treated-you will start to see decrease in eye size around day 4-5 of the 2tsp/gal dosage....


----------



## ScuitoAmi150

Thank you! I put aquarium salt in last night, but I'm going to do a huge water change tonight and get some tetracycline.


----------

